# PHP / SSI fähiger free Server



## destroyphil (5. Oktober 2004)

ich brauche ganz dringend eure hilfe, und zwar brauche ich einen kostenlosen Webserver, der ungefähr 5 mb für meine seiten zur verfügung stellt und SSI oder PHP mit dem include befehl unterstützt. hoffe ihr habt da was für mich, danke schonmal, DestroY


----------



## thoern (7. Oktober 2004)

Hi, 

kostenlos geht's nicht, aber für einen Euro im Monat kann ich Dir das bieten.
thomas@hoerndlein.de (Zahlung im voraus bis zum Jahresende also 3 Euro per Überweisung)


----------



## destroyphil (7. Oktober 2004)

lass mich das mal überlegen... 
ich achreib dir dann ne e-mail


----------

